# A Couple Of Easy, Short, Riddles For You.



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

First riddle: How many months have 28 days?

Second riddle: Two U.S. coins are worth 30 cents and one is not a quarter. What are the two coins? (The two coins added together are worth exactly 30 cents).

Have fun!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Every month has 28 days.

50c and 1 dollar are worth (at least) 30c


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Every month has 28 days.
> 
> 50c and 1 dollar are worth (at least) 30c
> [snapback]35215[/snapback]​


Yes, that's correct!









AND...

Nope. The two coins add up to "exactly" 30 cents, and one is not a quarter, so what two coins are they? (I think I'll edit my original post and add the "exactly" part)

Good Try!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, Let's take a stab at this coin thing...

The two coins are a quarter and a nickel.

As such, one of the coins is a quarter, and one of the coins - the Nickel - is not a quarter.

Hmm...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, Let's take a stab at this coin thing...
> 
> The two coins are a quarter and a nickel.
> 
> ...


Again PDX_Doug, you have impressed me!


----------

